#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Трегчод, чогжаг и анализ

## Шварц

Читая Намкая Норбу интересны такие слова - "ничего не исправляя".

У меня трегчод (спонтанный, ежемоментный) совмещен с анализом. Так само пришло, еще до знакомства с дзогчен.
И если я просто замечаю, осознаю и отпускаю состояние/эмоцию - оно все равно будет возникать тысячи раз снова. Но если я смотрю на его причины, провожу краткий анализ (уже автоматически), понимаю и принимаю (усваиваю) это - то состояние не возвращается или возвращается реже.
Как понимать это "ничего не исправляя" ? Получается что я занимаюсь самодеятельностью? ) Но ведь так гораздо эффективнее?

----------


## Харуказе

> Читая Намкая Норбу интересны такие слова - "ничего не исправляя".
> 
> У меня трегчод (спонтанный, ежемоментный) совмещен с анализом. Так само пришло, еще до знакомства с дзогчен.
> И если я просто замечаю, осознаю и отпускаю состояние/эмоцию - оно все равно будет возникать тысячи раз снова. Но если я смотрю на его причины, провожу краткий анализ (уже автоматически), понимаю и принимаю (усваиваю) это - то состояние не возвращается или возвращается реже.
> Как понимать это "ничего не исправляя" ? Получается что я занимаюсь самодеятельностью? ) Но ведь так гораздо эффективнее?


В смысле оно затухает. Если не прикладывать усилия (намерение) к его исправлению,то как маятник,который не раскачиваешь - останавливается в точке равновесия. Ты просто отмечаешь ту точку где маятник уже в равновесии и нет колебаний. Это классика дзен и сикатандза.

----------

Гошка (29.03.2018), Шуньяананда (29.03.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> В смысле оно затухает. Если не прикладывать усилия (намерение) к его исправлению,то как маятник,который не раскачиваешь - останавливается в точке равновесия. Ты просто отмечаешь ту точку где маятник уже в равновесии и нет колебаний. Это классика дзен и сикатандза.


Т.е. в смысле не бороться с ним? Не испытвать эмоции и не вовлекаться, это что-ли имлось ввиду? Так это понятно. просто получить его затухание при созерцании - не проблема. Но при возникновении ситуации снова - оно снова возникнет, если не "проработано".
А вот аналитическая работа ума - допускается ?
Вроде этого: осознал возникшее состояние/эмоцию. понял, что сейчас оно возникло, потому что ум к нему вернулся, прокрутил, вспомнил или же возникла внешняя ситуация, его вызвашая. смотришь на суть состояния. и видишь, что оно идет от эго (например, что подумают другие о том-то в тебе). смотришь на нее в контексте иллюзорности личности и относительной реальности. профит ) состояние если и вернется, то редко и в гораздо более слабом виде + ум на автомате снова повторит процесс.   
Но это есть "исправление" с другой то стороны, если буквально.

----------


## Харуказе

> Т.е. в смысле не бороться с ним? Не испытвать эмоции и не вовлекаться, это что-ли имлось ввиду? Так это понятно. просто получить его затухание при созерцании - не проблема. Но при возникновении ситуации снова - оно снова возникнет, если не "проработано".
> А вот аналитическая работа ума - допускается ?
> Вроде этого: осознал возникшее состояние/эмоцию. понял, что сейчас оно возникло, потому что ум к нему вернулся, прокрутил, вспомнил или же возникла внешняя ситуация, его вызвашая. смотришь на суть состояния. и видишь, что оно идет от эго (например, что подумают другие о том-то в тебе). смотришь на нее в контексте иллюзорности личности и относительной реальности. профит ) состояние если и вернется, то редко и в гораздо более слабом виде + ум на автомате снова повторит процесс.   
> Но это есть "исправление" с другой то стороны, если буквально.


Он не повторит. Монахи и миряне ещё параллельно и в других йогических дисциплинах тренируются (дзазен,мантры,дхарани,коаны,хуатоу и т.д). Если просто аналитически отмечать что-то, то это не хорошо и не плохо,но вряд ли как-то поможет,если ты только этим и будешь заниматься. Чудес не бывает. Он просто возвращает маятник к "центру", который нашел в состоянии глубокого созерцания когда-то. В дзен есть такое выражение "держаться за центр", "иметь прочный центр". Центр, где миллиарды потоков отсечены и миллиарды импульсов успокоены. Можно,кстати, и постоянно в этом центре находиться,если практик уже достаточно продвинут. Такой человек уже полностью невозмутимый.

----------

Шварц (29.03.2018), Шуньяананда (29.03.2018)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Читая Намкая Норбу интересны такие слова - "ничего не исправляя".
> 
> У меня трегчод (спонтанный, ежемоментный) совмещен с анализом. Так само пришло, еще до знакомства с дзогчен.
> И если я просто замечаю, осознаю и отпускаю состояние/эмоцию - оно все равно будет возникать тысячи раз снова. Но если я смотрю на его причины, провожу краткий анализ (уже автоматически), понимаю и принимаю (усваиваю) это - то состояние не возвращается или возвращается реже.
> Как понимать это "ничего не исправляя" ? Получается что я занимаюсь самодеятельностью? ) Но ведь так гораздо эффективнее?


вот Ринпоче Вам и отвечает "ничего не исправляя" Хорошо заданный вопрос-уже содержит ответ  :Kiss: 
Вы и так занимаетесь самодеятельность в самом широком смысле слова. Что-то делаете, чтобы было эффективнее-сами так написали и даже дали понять, что то, что испытываете Вам не подходит, что у вас что-то там совмещено с анализом-как буд-то это совмещение-это что-то не то, а  должно быть что-то другое.
 А что само пришло-то и ушло. А раз снова хочется-то это обусловленность переживанием, вы просто к нему привязались, к этому переживанию-и теперь вместо того, что советует обнаружить мастер-выстраиваете "свой" трегчо, а анализ-это инструмент такой, который связан со временем и работает во времени. А суть практики трегчо-выход за пределы времени.

На сколько я слышила и понимаю "смотреть на что-то" уже двойственное видение, это не плохо тлт хорошо, но в этом есть разделение, то есть пространство, в котором разворачивается причина и следствие. И это еще одна отсылка к тому, что именно советует мастер и как это можно попробовать понять.

А  чтобы понять даются в книжках советы-осваивать практику чогжаг.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2018), Шварц (30.03.2018)

----------


## Амир

> Читая Намкая Норбу интересны такие слова - "ничего не исправляя".
> 
> У меня трегчод (спонтанный, ежемоментный) совмещен с анализом. Так само пришло, еще до знакомства с дзогчен.
> И если я просто замечаю, осознаю и отпускаю состояние/эмоцию - оно все равно будет возникать тысячи раз снова. Но если я смотрю на его причины, провожу краткий анализ (уже автоматически), понимаю и принимаю (усваиваю) это - то состояние не возвращается или возвращается реже.
> Как понимать это "ничего не исправляя" ? Получается что я занимаюсь самодеятельностью? ) Но ведь так гораздо эффективнее?


В буддизме есть целая палитра работы с ментальным планом, в разных колесницах разные техники, например, кто-то останавливает движение мысли, кто-то его наблюдает, кто-то им руководит и т.д. и все могут это назвать осознаванием... При этом суть всего перечисленного - это работа с умом с уровня того же ума и в этом фундаментальное ограничение, т.к. не возможно вытянуть себя за волосы из болота, если ты не Мюнхаузен.  :Smilie:  
В Великой же колеснице речь идёт о другом уровне, уровне "Природы ума", в котором нет ни мыслительной активности ни её энергии. В практике трекчо как раз и подразумевается способность не обуславливаться уровнем ума, не надувать паруса мысленной активности теми же или противоположными мыслями, а способность в принципе оставаться на другом уровне, а от сюда и "ничего не исправлять", как можно что то исправлять, когда тебя там просто нет.  :Smilie:

----------

Шварц (30.03.2018), Шуньшунь (31.03.2018), Шуньяананда (29.03.2018)

----------


## Гошка

> Читая Намкая Норбу интересны такие слова - "ничего не исправляя".
> 
> У меня трегчод (спонтанный, ежемоментный) совмещен с анализом. Так само пришло, еще до знакомства с дзогчен.
> И если я просто замечаю, осознаю и отпускаю состояние/эмоцию - оно все равно будет возникать тысячи раз снова. Но если я смотрю на его причины, провожу краткий анализ (уже автоматически), понимаю и принимаю (усваиваю) это - то состояние не возвращается или возвращается реже.
> Как понимать это "ничего не исправляя" ? Получается что я занимаюсь самодеятельностью? ) Но ведь так гораздо эффективнее?


Может быть об этом (только не помню точный текст притчи) ?:

Однажды Будда сидел на берегу реки с учениками. По-просил принести кувшин воды из бурной реки. 
Спросил: чиста ли вода в кувшине?
- Мутная вода.
- Оставьте, не трогайте это. Поговорим пока о чем-то еще ..
- Через некоторое время спросил: чиста ли вода? 
А вся взвесь осела на дно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.03.2018), Шварц (30.03.2018), Шуньяананда (29.03.2018)

----------


## Шварц

Да, возможно не так сформулировал.
В том то и дело, что это работает лучше, чем просто осознавание-отпускание (возникновение/прекращение), и, вобщем то, доволен результами. Но речь идет не о той практике, когда решил ей заняться, сел и занимаешься. Это ежедневное и *ежемоментное, сиюминутное* (в повседневных делах, на работе, за рулем). Возникло состояние, вовлекся - сразу же осознал, оно ушло, но при этом происходит анализ (в свете иллюзии значимости возникшей эмоции), выводы. И если в следующий раз и возникнет - то в более слабом виде, и процесс (осознание/отпускание/повторный анализ) повторится еще быстрее. 
Без анализа, понимания и принятия этих выводов все будет постоянно повторяться снова и снова (возникло/осознал/отпустил/прекратилось).
Возможно это не является практикой трегчод в буквальном понимании, но сути ее касается. А если ждать до вечера, чтобы сесть и начать "официально" практиковать, вспоминать, что там было за день - лучше уж сразу, на мой взгляд.

----------


## Галина_Сур

Понять трегчо дело непростое, я и сама только в первых попытках и естественным образом могу опираться пока в большей степени на слова Учителя. Моего личного опыта еще очень мало. И вот из прочтенных слов и понимания в целом "осознание - отпускания" не метод дзогчена. А вот самоосвобождение-метод. В нем, насколько я понимаю-нет никакого отпускания, а есть только момент присутствия "осознал-освободилось". И тогда вполне очевидно (для меня), что находясь в присутствии- осознал что возникло переживание (эмоции), что вовлекся (или нет). Само состояние созерцания-это не переживание в смысле-началось-идет-закончилось. А вот присутствие (ригпа), насколько я понимаю-это уже "качественнометр" (но не количественнометр :Smilie: ) Про многоригпа, слаборигпа или сильноригпа я не слышала, но про то, что там где ригпа-там и созерцание-это да. Это к той части о том, что что-то возникает в слабом виде: я попыталась понять-о чем вы говорите.

Сути практики трегчо касается все, особенно ее правильное написание. В названии так же заключен смысл-пишите его правильно. Но если вы ждете результата именно этой практики-то нужно точно следовать наставлениям и выполнять ее. Иначе вы выполняете что-то свое и говорите о том, что это касается ее сути. 
В буквальном (от слова "буковка") понимании трегчо вообще не делают. Это не такая практика, где вы опираетесь на слова текста. Но результат вашей практики всегда можно будет сравнить по средством смысла этих слов с результатами тех, кто уже реализовал эту практику и написал эти наставления.

----------

Гошка (01.04.2018)

----------


## Харуказе

> Да, возможно не так сформулировал.
> В том то и дело, что это работает лучше, чем просто осознавание-отпускание (возникновение/прекращение), и, вобщем то, доволен результами. Но речь идет не о той практике, когда решил ей заняться, сел и занимаешься. Это ежедневное и *ежемоментное, сиюминутное* (в повседневных делах, на работе, за рулем). Возникло состояние, вовлекся - сразу же осознал, оно ушло, но при этом происходит анализ (в свете иллюзии значимости возникшей эмоции), выводы. И если в следующий раз и возникнет - то в более слабом виде, и процесс (осознание/отпускание/повторный анализ) повторится еще быстрее. 
> Без анализа, понимания и принятия этих выводов все будет постоянно повторяться снова и снова (возникло/осознал/отпустил/прекратилось).
> Возможно это не является практикой трегчод в буквальном понимании, но сути ее касается. А если ждать до вечера, чтобы сесть и начать "официально" практиковать, вспоминать, что там было за день - лучше уж сразу, на мой взгляд.


А оно и будет повторяться снова и снова,если ум омрачён грубыми клешами. Можно хоть миллион раз что-то проанализировать,но если ум грубый,то утащит просто его инерция. Исключением будет только если человек пережил сатори/кеншо и увидел/пребывал в истинной природе, и может распознать её во всех феноменальных проявлениях или вернуться в этот центр в любой момент. Или же если он смягчил или устранил грубые,тонкие и средние омрачения постепенными практиками. Грубо говоря можно разложить по нотам великое произведение,или даже по частоте колебаний его разложить,но так и не научиться играть.

----------

Шуньяананда (30.03.2018)

----------


## Амир

> Да, возможно не так сформулировал.
> В том то и дело, что это работает лучше, чем просто осознавание-отпускание (возникновение/прекращение), и, вобщем то, доволен результами. Но речь идет не о той практике, когда решил ей заняться, сел и занимаешься. Это ежедневное и *ежемоментное, сиюминутное* (в повседневных делах, на работе, за рулем). Возникло состояние, вовлекся - сразу же осознал, оно ушло, но при этом происходит анализ (в свете иллюзии значимости возникшей эмоции), выводы. И если в следующий раз и возникнет - то в более слабом виде, и процесс (осознание/отпускание/повторный анализ) повторится еще быстрее. 
> Без анализа, понимания и принятия этих выводов все будет постоянно повторяться снова и снова (возникло/осознал/отпустил/прекратилось).
> Возможно это не является практикой трегчод в буквальном понимании, но сути ее касается. А если ждать до вечера, чтобы сесть и начать "официально" практиковать, вспоминать, что там было за день - лучше уж сразу, на мой взгляд.


Для начала пойдёт, по мере продвижения и привыкания придёт понимание, что отпускание как процесс лежит в той же плоскости как и все остальные процессы и тогда появится возможность находиться в том состоянии не опираясь ни на какие процессы.

----------

Шварц (31.03.2018), Шуньяананда (31.03.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> В названии так же заключен смысл-пишите его правильно.


Ладно, наверно не корректно связал вопрос непосредственно с трегчод. Т.к. в момент анализа присутствия уже нет, уходишь в мысли все же.

Но.



> А оно и будет повторяться снова и снова,если ум омрачён грубыми клешами. Можно хоть миллион раз что-то проанализировать,но если ум грубый,то утащит просто его инерция. .


В том-то и дело, что не будет. Я таким образом избавился от большого множества клеш. Если с ними не работать, будешь ехать по старым рельсам (состояние, поведение, привычки, рефлексы). Если ты изучаешь и ничего не применяешь на себя, не обнаруживаешь и не осознаешь, не анализируешь омрачения - то толку от такого изучения? Прочитал, теоретичеки понял - и что изменится от этого? У меня бы не было стольких перемен. Это просто мой реальный опыт.




> Для начала пойдёт, по мере продвижения и привыкания придёт понимание, что отпускание как процесс лежит в той же плоскости как и все остальные процессы и тогда появится возможность находиться в том состоянии не опираясь ни на какие процессы.


Я и не опираюсь) 
Чтобы находиться в состоянии присутствия круглосуточно - ну не знаю, это уже очень серьезный уровень, имхо. Не в пещере ведь живешь медитируя. Ходишь на работу (а там нужно погружаться в задачи), контактируешь с социумом, возникают разные ситуации, мысли и эмоции, соответственно возникают отвлечения. 
Процесс отпускания - да нет собственно такого целенаправленного процесса, что вот прямо "так, это нужно отпустить, сейчас буду отпускать". Отпускается все само при осознавании автоматически и быстро. А анализ (осознавание причин, осознавание шаблонов и привычек) нужно для того, чтобы не ехать по старым рельсам в дальнейшем. Иначе это было бы типа (абстрактно):
1. испытал в некой ситуации возмущение/гнев/стыд/влечение и т.д. 
2. осознал это. все отпустилось.
3. снова через время возникает такая же ситуация - и мы оказываемся на п.1

А когда есть пункт 2а - анализ, исследование причин, осознание самого факта возникновения этого в подобных ситуациях - цепочка прекращается.

ps.
Или я чего-то не понимаю, или меня не понимают)

----------


## Харуказе

> Ладно, наверно не корректно связал вопрос непосредственно с трегчод. Т.к. в момент анализа присутствия уже нет, уходишь в мысли все же.
> 
> Но.
> 
> В том-то и дело, что не будет. Я таким образом избавился от большого множества клеш. Если с ними не работать, будешь ехать по старым рельсам (состояние, поведение, привычки, рефлексы). Если ты изучаешь и ничего не применяешь на себя, не обнаруживаешь и не осознаешь, не анализируешь омрачения - то толку от такого изучения? Прочитал, теоретичеки понял - и что изменится от этого? У меня бы не было стольких перемен. Это просто мой реальный опыт.
> 
> 
> Я и не опираюсь) 
> Чтобы находиться в состоянии присутствия круглосуточно - ну не знаю, это уже очень серьезный уровень, имхо. Не в пещере ведь живешь медитируя. Ходишь на работу (а там нужно погружаться в задачи), контактируешь с социумом, возникают разные ситуации, мысли и эмоции, соответственно возникают отвлечения. 
> ...


Не прекращается. Но я видимо уже пишу о каком-то очень тонком уровне. Если уже есть момент распознавания импульса гнева и т.д,то очевидно, что он не устранён на уровне ума (про тело и речь я не говорю). Т.е пункт 2а происходит постфактум,даже если не было никаких негативных действий тела и речи (допустим резкого повышения голоса в ответ на грубость). Так можно прекратить грубые и средние клеши (тела и речи),но очень трудно прекратить тонкие клеши уровня ума как минимум параллельно не используя другие практики его успокаивающие. Грубо говоря запас прочности у неуспокоенного ума на много меньше,чем у тренированного в самадхи. Анализ сам по себе ум не успокаивает.

----------

Шварц (31.03.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Не прекращается. Но я видимо уже пишу о каком-то очень тонком уровне. Если уже есть момент распознавания импульса гнева и т.д,то очевидно, что он не устранён на уровне ума (про тело и речь я не говорю). Т.е пункт 2а происходит постфактум,даже если не было никаких негативных действий тела и речи (допустим резкого повышения голоса в ответ на грубость). Так можно прекратить грубые и средние клеши (тела и речи),но очень трудно прекратить тонкие клеши уровня ума как минимум параллельно не используя другие практики его успокаивающие. Грубо говоря запас прочности у неуспокоенного ума на много меньше,чем у тренированного в самадхи. Анализ сам по себе ум не успокаивает.


Ну я тоже вроде про тонкий уровень имел ввиду. Пост возник скорее на основании прокручивания чувства неудобства (может стыда, связанного с нюансами жизненной ситуации, здоровьем).
Анализ конечно же ум не успокаивает, он (в случае реального понимания - "да, это так, это возникает потому то, но это коренится в эго") - просто является катализатором для изменений, т.е. в следующий раз в подобной ситуации уже не возникет такого вовлечения в эмоции.

----------


## Харуказе

> Ну я тоже вроде про тонкий уровень имел ввиду. Пост возник скорее на основании прокручивания чувства неудобства (может стыда, связанного с нюансами жизненной ситуации, здоровьем).
> Анализ конечно же ум не успокаивает, он (в случае реального понимания - "да, это так, это возникает потому то, но это коренится в эго") - просто является катализатором для изменений, т.е. в следующий раз в подобной ситуации уже не возникет такого вовлечения в эмоции.


А эмоции/импульсы это и есть тонкий уровень. Т.е если вообще не возникает эмоций по какому-то поводу,то тогда практика эффективна. Негативных эмоций,разумеется. Если просто не вовлекаешься,то эффективна,но уже не так. Опытные практики не просто так до конца своей жизни не бросают формальную практику (хотя в теории могут). Даже патриархи дзен и мастера в других традициях формально практиковали и в последний день своей жизни.

----------


## Шварц

> Т.е если вообще не возникает эмоций по какому-то поводу,то тогда практика эффективна. .


Как это сделать ? )

----------


## Харуказе

> Как это сделать ? )


Это просто постепенно с практикой приходит по мере успокоения ума. В эксклюзивных случаях быстро (как в случае с Хуэйненом), в большинстве случаев после многолетней усердной практики. Это такая суровая реальность самсары. Большинству приходится прикладывать огромные ежедневные усилия,чтобы не регрессировать в практике. Тех у кого всё как по маслу - считанные единицы. Но с другой стороны,те кому удаётся их прикладывать с течением времени сильно прогрессируют.

----------

Шварц (31.03.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Это просто постепенно с практикой приходит по мере успокоения ума.


А какие-то направленные на это практики есть? (просто сейчас это уже единственное, что беспокоит. и указывает на проблемы, которые нужно проработать в первую очередь, мне кажется).

----------


## Харуказе

> А какие-то направленные на это практики есть? (просто сейчас это уже единственное, что беспокоит. и указывает на проблемы, которые нужно проработать в первую очередь, мне кажется).


Тут видимо всё индивидуально. Обычно наставники дают конкретные практики людям с конкретными проблемами/складом ума. Общие практики типа дзадзен/шаматхи с опрой и без опоры и т.д., для всех более-менее одинаковы.

----------

Шварц (31.03.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Тут видимо всё индивидуально. Обычно наставники дают конкретные практики людям с конкретными проблемами/складом ума. Общие практики типа дзадзен/шаматхи с опрой и без опоры и т.д., для всех более-менее одинаковы.


Да, шаматха и випашьяна - очень мощная основа.

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Ладно, наверно не корректно связал вопрос непосредственно с трегчод. Т.к. в момент анализа присутствия уже нет, уходишь в мысли все же.


Его нет или вы его еще не обнаружили его в моменте анализа?-вот в чем вопрос (отвечать мне необязательно=это так, для затравки, чтоб не голыми фразами кидаться-а чтоб на опыте проверить)




> ps.
> Или я чего-то не понимаю, или меня не понимают)


ну да, я вот не понимаю в чем вопрос продолжается. Поняли ли вы то, о чем спрашивали из наших ответов и своего опыта? Или вы пытаетесь понять-делаете ли вы что-то неправильно? Или хотите опираться на опыт с чужих слов?

Если вам нужен монитор, который покажет верно ли делаете практику-то этот монитор-ваше поведение. Вы смотрите на свое поведение, на свое воззрение и понимаете-где в практике "провал", если такой есть. Вопросы же не задаются просто так, если есть вопрос-значит есть сомнение.Если есть сомнение-то они и на практике отразятся-так как сомнения пораждаються в уме-а значит есть неуверенность /недопонимание самого принципа того пути, которым вы следуете. 
Больше доверяйте себе и своему учителю. На самом то деле-кроме вас-никто не оценит ваши способности и не скажет вам-эффективно ли вы делаете практику, получилось ли трегчо, находитесь ли в созерцании или нет-НИКТО. 

Вот допустим у вас две фазы 1-2-3 и 1-2-2а. Вот и подумайте-почему вы отделили первую и вторую и первой придали положительный окрас (все получается), а второй отрицательный (не получается так же, прекращается). Практика работает, но почему у вас в одном случае работает, в другом нет? Ответ всегда есть в воззрении. Прочтите еще раз 3 завета Гараба Дордже, может, помедитируйте, тантру Кунжет гЬялпо прочтие или еще что-то об основе. Потому что вы разделяете-а значит не оставляете все таким, какое оно у вас есть, а изменяете и наверное даже готовы избавится как от варианта неэффективного. Если вы обнаружили такое-то ваше воззрение-не дзогчен и даже не тантрическое. Это воззрение сутры. Воззрение сутры-тоже хорошо, но если это так-то естественно, практика будет выдавать "незапланированные" результаты, так как работает в другой системе.

Может я и напридумала чего-разбираться вам с самим собой.

----------


## Галина_Сур

> А эмоции/импульсы это и есть тонкий уровень. Т.е если вообще не возникает эмоций по какому-то поводу,то тогда практика эффективна. Негативных эмоций,разумеется. Если просто не вовлекаешься,то эффективна,но уже не так..


Это какая практика эффективна-уточните. А то можно подумать, что вы про практику трегчо говорите.

----------


## Харуказе

> Это какая практика эффективна-уточните. А то можно подумать, что вы про практику трегчо говорите.


Для дзогчена вероятнее всего это будет тогел/тогал. Т.е практика,которая более эффективна. Для чань/дзен никакая,т.к основа практики чань/дзен - непривязанность к результату.

----------

Шуньшунь (01.04.2018), Шуньяананда (01.04.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Его нет или вы его еще не обнаружили его в моменте анализа?.


Он есть.
Но в момент анализа работает обусловленный ум, через умственные конструкции, ты погружаешься(хоть и ненадолго) в размышления, следовательно отвлекаешься.




> Вы смотрите на свое поведение, на свое воззрение и понимаете-где в практике "провал", если такой есть. Вопросы же не задаются просто так, если есть вопрос-значит есть сомнение.Если есть сомнение-то они и на практике отразятся-так как сомнения пораждаються в уме-а значит есть неуверенность /недопонимание самого принципа того пути, которым вы следуете. 
> .


Сомнений в воззрениях нет. про провал - нет никакого провала, я просто пытаюсь найти практики, которые будут более эффективны для меня, устранить проблемы, на которые указывает дукха как индикатор.




> Вот допустим у вас две фазы 1-2-3 и 1-2-2а. Вот и подумайте-почему вы отделили первую и вторую и первой придали положительный окрас (все получается), а второй отрицательный (не получается так же, прекращается).


Наоборот, положительный окрас у 1-2-2а. т.к. устраняет или ослабляет негативные тенденции, а следовательно более успешен, чем другой тип практики.
Что значит разделяете? вы когда учение изучаете, разбираетесть в его сути - переводите его ведь на свои мысли, поведение, совершение поступков? понимаете ведь, например, что поступать (относиться) так-то больше не стоит. вы же разделяете?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Сути практики трегчо касается все, особенно ее правильное написание. В названии так же заключен смысл-пишите его правильно.


Беда, ничего у вас с практикой не выйдет, потому что вы пишете «трегчо», а нужно писать правильно — ཁྲེགས་གཅོདད་. В произношении кочевников Амдо и Кхама конечная ད произносится, будет что-то вроде «трэхчод» (с поправкой на то, что там нет «тр», а ṭ, как английское t, произнесённое с сочным индийским акцентом). А в лхасском произношении никакого «г» там нет — будет «трэчё». Так что бросайте ваше трегчо и занимайтесь лучше тибетской фонетикой, она всяко важнее для практики, чем эта ваша ригпа. Вы и в мантре Ваджракилаи небось «чили, чилая» читаете, не видать вам реализации, как своих ушей!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.04.2018), Шварц (01.04.2018), Шуньяананда (01.04.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Сути практики трегчо касается все, особенно ее правильное написание. В названии так же заключен смысл-пишите его правильно.


Вообще написал так, как пишется в книге Н.Норбу. 
зы. Правильно ли такое ревностное отстаивание "святости"? Чувствуется запах войны с неверными ) Цепляние за формальное зачастую может сопровождаться непониманием сути / привязанностью к ритуалам (когда сутью становится сам ритуал).

----------

Шуньяананда (01.04.2018)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Беда, ничего у вас с практикой не выйдет, потому что вы пишете «трегчо», а нужно писать правильно — ཁྲེགས་གཅོདད་. В произношении кочевников Амдо и Кхама конечная ད произносится, будет что-то вроде «трэхчод» (с поправкой на то, что там нет «тр», а ṭ, как английское t, произнесённое с сочным индийским акцентом). А в лхасском произношении никакого «г» там нет — будет «трэчё». Так что бросайте ваше трегчо и занимайтесь лучше тибетской фонетикой, она всяко важнее для практики, чем эта ваша ригпа. Вы и в мантре Ваджракилаи небось «чили, чилая» читаете, не видать вам реализации, как своих ушей!


А то, но свои уши я таки в зеркале увидела.
И ничего я не брошу и к этому как раз  и была отсылка в этом посте-что есть чод и трегчо  или вот так ཁྲེགས་གཅོདད་. Но ТС написал-что не понимает, что значат определенные слова. Может быть я тоже не все понимаю-но зная перевод и там не говорится-что надо что-то бросить или отсечь в данном случае. Поэтому и был такой совет-обратить внимание на смысл слова еще раз.
Если бы слова были совсем не важны, то не было бы и устной передачи.

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Вообще написал так, как пишется в книге Н.Норбу. 
> зы. Правильно ли такое ревностное отстаивание "святости"? Чувствуется запах войны с неверными ) Цепляние за формальное зачастую может сопровождаться непониманием сути / привязанностью к ритуалам (когда сутью становится сам ритуал).


Да нет отстаивания святости, я пишу вам так, как бы это было действенно для меня, потому что это мой опыт. У меня образное мышление-и иногда эти тибетские "шарады" из слов действительно преобретают смысл, когда обнаруживаются в опыте. Это же как супер подсказки в сжатой форме-не пользоваться такой возможностью просто глупо, если она есть. А она есть уже в названии практики. Вспомните другие названия-тогел, корде рушен, семдзин, лоджонг - значение их может разительно отличаться от смысла. Например "корде рушен" говорит о разделении, но пока не попрактикуешь-не поймешь-при чем тут "разделение" вообще.


Да, сперва цепляние-если не понял прямой передачи с самого начала-то цепляешься за идеи устной передачи. Для того она и нужна. Но если символическая передача каким-то образом отвергается-то это и будет привязанность к ритуалам. Если символическая передача понимается верно-то не будет никакой привязанности к словам и ритуалам.

----------

Шварц (01.04.2018)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Он есть.
> Но в момент анализа работает обусловленный ум, через умственные конструкции, ты погружаешься(хоть и ненадолго) в размышления, следовательно отвлекаешься.


Только ли ум? А как же присутствие-не мгновенное, но то обычное, которое замечает что отвлекаешься, разве нет?







> Сомнений в воззрениях нет. про провал - нет никакого провала, я просто пытаюсь найти практики, которые будут более эффективны для меня, устранить проблемы, на которые указывает дукха как индикатор.


Устранять проблемы - с этим методы сутры работают отлично. "Трегчо" или ཁྲེགས་གཅོདད་  не устраняет проблемы, вот что я пытаюсь сказать вам. Это и есть то что я назвала "разделение" в своем комментарии: Проблема/не проблема. В возрении сутры есть такое разделение относительная/абсолютная истина, в тантре тоже есть чистое/нечистое видение. А ати-йоге нет такого-там все самосовершенно с самого начала-так говорится в текстах.

Нет тут никакой войны с вами.

----------

Шварц (01.04.2018)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Как понимать это "ничего не исправляя" ?


Как оставаться в том состоянии, с которым знакомит Учитель Дзогчен.

----------


## Амир

> Вообще написал так, как пишется в книге Н.Норбу. 
> зы. Правильно ли такое ревностное отстаивание "святости"? Чувствуется запах войны с неверными ) Цепляние за формальное зачастую может сопровождаться непониманием сути / привязанностью к ритуалам (когда сутью становится сам ритуал).


Здесь дело не в святости, а в том, что многие по не знанию путают "чо" и "чод" и соответственно связывают практику трекчо с известной практикой "отсекания" чодом, что в корне не верно, т.к. "чо" по сути переводится не как отсекание, а как "самоосвобождение".

----------

Шварц (02.04.2018), Шуньяананда (02.04.2018)

----------


## ullu

> Читая Намкая Норбу интересны такие слова - "ничего не исправляя".
> 
> У меня трегчод (спонтанный, ежемоментный) совмещен с анализом. Так само пришло, еще до знакомства с дзогчен.
> И если я просто замечаю, осознаю и отпускаю состояние/эмоцию - оно все равно будет возникать тысячи раз снова. Но если я смотрю на его причины, провожу краткий анализ (уже автоматически), понимаю и принимаю (усваиваю) это - то состояние не возвращается или возвращается реже.
> Как понимать это "ничего не исправляя" ? Получается что я занимаюсь самодеятельностью? ) Но ведь так гораздо эффективнее?


Тут вопрос такой, на какие причины вы смотрите и как их анализируете ? Можете какой-то простой пример привести ? 

В "ничего не исправляя" действительно ничего не исправляя. Это правда. не ошибка и не неточность. 
Вы не самодеятельностью занимаетесь наверное, но возможно вы занимаетесь не совсем тем, то есть исследуете не тот уровень эмоции, и надо тут поправить , а возможно тем, но вы не понимаете как то, что вы делаете, развить до "ничего не исправляя", это тоже решаемо )) Зависит о того, как вы наблюдаете эмоцию , на что смотрите, на какие причины.

----------


## Кхьенце Гьял

> Читая Намкая Норбу интересны такие слова - "ничего не исправляя".
> 
> У меня трегчод (спонтанный, ежемоментный) совмещен с анализом. Так само пришло, еще до знакомства с дзогчен.
> И если я просто замечаю, осознаю и отпускаю состояние/эмоцию - оно все равно будет возникать тысячи раз снова. Но если я смотрю на его причины, провожу краткий анализ (уже автоматически), понимаю и принимаю (усваиваю) это - то состояние не возвращается или возвращается реже.
> Как понимать это "ничего не исправляя" ? Получается что я занимаюсь самодеятельностью? ) Но ведь так гораздо эффективнее?


Ваш анализ вам может помешать в плане спонтанности и одномоментности, вы ее перестанете тут же замечать. Не анализировать и развивать это качество куда более ценно. Однако нет смысла и в том, чтобы бежать от анализа. Это бегство мешает той же спонтанность ригпа к которой вы идете. По идее там не должно быть борьбы, но и отпускание тоже должно быть спонтанным. Это сложно себе представить и это не вмещается в рамки аналитических понятий и дискурса! Чудесно. Но так может далеко не каждый. Удачи!

----------

Шварц (20.06.2018), Шуньшунь (20.06.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Тут вопрос такой, на какие причины вы смотрите и как их анализируете ? Можете какой-то простой пример привести ? 
> 
> В "ничего не исправляя" действительно ничего не исправляя. Это правда. не ошибка и не неточность. 
> Вы не самодеятельностью занимаетесь наверное, но возможно вы занимаетесь не совсем тем, то есть исследуете не тот уровень эмоции, и надо тут поправить , а возможно тем, но вы не понимаете как то, что вы делаете, развить до "ничего не исправляя", это тоже решаемо )) Зависит о того, как вы наблюдаете эмоцию , на что смотрите, на какие причины.


И снова вопрос уже не очень актуален)
Все как-то стремительно течет само, куда нужно, как река.

Если вспомнить, то это относилось к работе с омраченными состояниями, эмоциями. Это важно для меня (было, да, возможно, и есть).

Примеры? Да полно.

1.Копаю (мне копают) колодец. Пошло криво, начинаюются напряги. а там ли место выбрал, а не заклинит ли теперь посреди процесса, а делать ли глиняный замок, какое решение лучше и т.п. Погружаешься, включаешься, напрягаешься.

2. Или на перекрестке чудила стоит в левом ряду на красный, я за ним. И только в момент желтого/зеленого включает левый поворотник. Эмоции однако, не тру состояние.

Без анализа, т.е. возвращения в иерархию бытия (буддийской картины мира) - себя, этой ситуации, осознания эмоции, краткий анализ кармических причин, очередное осознание зацепленности за "я", за объект, за отношения, за правильно/неправильно, или же опасение принять неверное рещение, которое принесет расстройство и финансовые затраты, вообще что снова начал воспринимать всерьез эти (глобально иллюзорные) события - так вот без этого анализа простое осознание эмоции - не даст нужного. 

Одно дело жить в монастыре, другое - в обычной повседневной жизни. Совмещение с обычной жизнью гораздо сложнее (ты не сможешь быть абсолютно благостным и при этом эффективно работать, ездить (быстро) за рулем и т.д. попробуйте сразу же после глубокой медитации и погружения в верное состояние заняться серьезной умственной работой/вычислениями, это как бы совсем разные полюса, в миру другой темп, требующий мобилизации и некоего напряжения, пересечение с другими/коллегами, которые живут в этом темпе).

----------

ullu (20.06.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Ваш анализ вам может помешать в плане спонтанности и одномоментности, вы ее перестанете тут же замечать. Не анализировать и развивать это качество куда более ценно. Однако нет смысла и в том, чтобы бежать от анализа. Это бегство мешает той же спонтанность ригпа к которой вы идете. По идее там не должно быть борьбы, но и отпускание тоже должно быть спонтанным.


Да анализ включается как бы после, но он нужен (пока). Борьбы нет) 




> Это сложно себе представить и это не вмещается в рамки аналитических понятий и дискурса! Чудесно. Но так может далеко не каждый. Удачи!


Понимаю, о чем говорите) Очень близко)

----------

Кхьенце Гьял (21.06.2018)

----------


## ullu

> И снова вопрос уже не очень актуален)
> Все как-то стремительно течет само, куда нужно, как река.
> 
> Если вспомнить, то это относилось к работе с омраченными состояниями, эмоциями. Это важно для меня (было, да, возможно, и есть).
> 
> Примеры? Да полно.
> 
> 1.Копаю (мне копают) колодец. Пошло криво, начинаюются напряги. а там ли место выбрал, а не заклинит ли теперь посреди процесса, а делать ли глиняный замок, какое решение лучше и т.п. Погружаешься, включаешься, напрягаешься.
> 
> ...


Поняла вас.
Как я понимаю. Чтобы трегчо началось, надо исследовать природу эмоции/мысли. Не кармические причины.
Кармические причины это внешний уровень явления, его как бы сказат так, смысловой что ли уровень, если представить явление (эмоцию или мысль ) как яйцо, например.
То кармические причины это скорлупа, а вам нужно исследовать желток мысли - сущность, ее природу. То есть что такое эта мысль как феномен , из чего она сделана, чем порождена ( не какой проблемой, а чем в смысле - умом, эфиром, пространством , пустотой , материей, мозгом , телом ?? ) откуда возникла, куда исчезла, где находится и так далее. В семде описано как, что исследовать и зачем и как с помощью этого исследования обнаружить природу ума . Потому что просто пялиться откуда она возникает тоже смысла нет, надо знать как это применить для обнаружения природы ума.
Ожидать, что вы обнаружите природу её и сможете сразу пользоваться этим знанием не стоит, наверное. То есть анализ вам понадобится все равно, чтобы жить нормально. 
Но если вы хотите трегчо, то исследовать надо ум и природу мысли ( эмоции ).  Не себя, переживающего эмоции, не хорошо вам или плохо. Ничего такого, сухое такое исследование ума и мыслей как феноменов, как если бы вы изучали устройство атома или молекулы. Что-то в этом роде.
Извиняюсь, если это уже все не надо и вы сами уже все знаете.

----------

Шварц (20.06.2018), Шуньшунь (22.06.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Чтобы трегчо началось, надо исследовать природу эмоции/мысли. .


Да, я возможно не совсем корректно связал вопрос непосредственно с трекчо, ну вот на тот момент было так )

----------


## Шварц

> Поняла вас.
> Как я понимаю. Чтобы трегчо началось, надо исследовать природу эмоции/мысли. Не кармические причины.
> Кармические причины это внешний уровень явления, его как бы сказат так, смысловой что ли уровень, если представить явление (эмоцию или мысль ) как яйцо, например.
> То кармические причины это скорлупа, а вам нужно исследовать желток мысли - сущность, ее природу. То есть что такое эта мысль как феномен , из чего она сделана, чем порождена ( не какой проблемой, а чем в смысле - умом, эфиром, пространством , пустотой , материей, мозгом , телом ?? ) откуда возникла, куда исчезла, где находится и так далее. В семде описано как, что исследовать и зачем и как с помощью этого исследования обнаружить природу ума . Потому что просто пялиться откуда она возникает тоже смысла нет, надо знать как это применить для обнаружения природы ума.


Да, исследовал)
Но применительно к ситуациям и возникающим эмоциям/состояниям мне нужен анализ. Это сразу все проясняет/отпускает и даже цементирует при последующих повтрениях ситуаций (как усвоенный, пройденный урок). причем это типа "куй железо пока горячо".
Исследование эмоции/мысли - это уже дома, в спокойной медитативной обстановке)

----------


## ullu

> Да, исследовал)
> Но применительно к ситуациям и возникающим эмоциям/состояниям мне нужен анализ. Это сразу все проясняет/отпускает и даже цементирует при последующих повтрениях ситуаций (как усвоенный, пройденный урок). причем это типа "куй железо пока горячо".
> Исследование эмоции/мысли - это уже дома, в спокойной медитативной обстановке)


Вот вашу ситуацию только вы можете оценить то. Я только про то где брать трекчо могу , и то не именно вам, а вообще.

----------

